# London Ale yeast



## Redneck_Pharmacist (27/2/14)

Hi lads, hope someone might be able to help me a bit. Was able to recapture some yeast from a bottle that had in it's speel 'a true London Ale yeast'. I got it stepped up enough to have almost a starter then stored in the fridge but I can't recall the beer it came from! I thought it may have been Little Brewing Co Pale ale but it either changed its packaging or I'm dreaming.

I brewed an English styled Mid with a Coopers English kit, 500g of ldme and some late EKG hops and at 18 degrees it brewed well with some yeast character but nothing I could accurately describe apart from motor being a lager that was used only as a conditioning yeast.

So I guess what I'm asking is does anyone know what yeast this could possibly be and if not, would you use it anyway with a smash-type recipe (even though I'm only starting out in AG) and try to make it a house yeast? 

Cheers guys, hope you can shed some light or at least make for some entertaining responses!

Ben


----------



## hoppy2B (2/3/14)

Are you saying you want an English Ale yeast as a house yeast? 

You should just fork out for a good yeast to start with. Maybe try a couple of the ones that are available from Wyeast or elsewhere and see which one you like best.


----------



## NewtownClown (2/3/14)

No, he is asking what the yeast may be.
If you like the yeast who gives a shit where it originated, or it's name.


----------



## NewtownClown (2/3/14)

Redneck_Pharmacist said:


> ... but nothing I could accurately describe apart from motor being a lager that was used only as a conditioning yeast.


?????


----------



## hoppy2B (2/3/14)

He's a bit vague. Don't even know which beer he was drinking for sure.


----------



## fletcher (2/3/14)

maybe just grab a different english yeast and make the same beer with the different yeast until you can link the flavours.


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/14)

NewtownClown said:


> No, he is asking what the yeast may be.
> If you like the yeast who gives a shit where it originated, or it's name.


I agree. If you like the flavours it produces, just use it for 6 or so generations...

Then if you still like the flavours, you can claim it as your own house strain, and name it whatever you like.

Seriously though, repeatability and production of positive results are more important than the original name.

Maybe it was a Mountain Goat ale, which is reputed to use London Ale yeast (Wyeast)


----------



## Redneck_Pharmacist (3/3/14)

Thanks for the replies guys, I've finished the first keg and the second has finished fermenting now and is resting for a few days to floc before kegging. 

I realise the question was a but vague, for clarity I know that some breweries use a lager yeast to bottle condition after filtration of the primary strain so reculturing would be pretty well useless if I was after an English ale yeast.

I think I will keep another sample of washed yeast and maybe compare with White labs or Wyeast in a split wort in future. Being in Central West NSW I have to mail order yeasts, spec grains etc or get from LHBS when in Sydney which isn't often anymore thanks to a new baby and purchasing 2 pharmacies!

Thanks again lads, happy brewing


----------



## Spiesy (3/3/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Maybe it was a Mountain Goat ale, which is reputed to use London Ale yeast (Wyeast)


A Rarebreed?

I thought MG generally used US05.


----------

